# Daily Manna for Thursday, November 8, 2007



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Therefore, if anyone is in Christ, he is a new creation; the old has gone, the new has come! All this is from God, who reconciled us to himself through Christ and gave us the ministry of reconciliation: that God was reconciling the world to himself in Christ, not counting men's sins against them. And he has committed to us the message of reconciliation. We are therefore Christ's ambassadors, as though God were making his appeal through us. We implore you on Christ's behalf: Be reconciled to God. God made him who had no sin to be sin for us, so that in him we might become the righteousness of God. 2 Corinthians 5:17-21 NIV


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

This is a beautiful passage that confirms that we are "born anew" when we receive Jesus. "The old has gone, the new has come!"

Our sin separated us from God and caused us to be in enmity with him. But through Jesus we are RECONCILED to God! What a wonderful word.

I implore you - be reconciled to God. He took the first step in Jesus Christ. He's just waiting for you to respond to that gift.


----------



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

praise the Lord Jesus for dying for my sins and on the third day arising from the dead. Because He lives I live also and my old self has died. Thank-you Jesus my Lord!


----------

